# It’s that time of the year! Resolutions for 2020



## Grand Guru (30/12/19)

So it’s that time of the year where we make big resolutions for the year to come. I have been cutting on my Nicotine intake regularly for this last year to a point where I vape only 1mg strength 90% of the time. I’m planning to quit vaping in the next 6 months not because of any health concerns but more to free me completely from something called “addiction”. I’m not going to get rid of my vape gear. My collection is too dear to my heart. I’ll be vaping from time to time over weekends.
Well, that is the plan at least!
Time for those of you who made resolutions to share with us!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/12/19)

My New years resolution is too have a new years resolution in 2020/2021 .

If I have to wish/work for something I would like to become more fit, get a bit more active and out the house.

Cheers and here's to 2020

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stillwaters (30/12/19)

I made a New Year's resolution a number of years ago to never make a New Year's resolution again.
So far, so good; and no more guilt trips over broken resolutions.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (30/12/19)

My main resolution is to ensure that I start bringing in an income again in 2020, and to grow myself as a person overcoming all obstacles and improving my health even more, but enough of the serious stuff.

The biggest resolution however is to continue to educate and convert as many people as possible, keep knocking down falsehoods in vaping, and really enjoying being part of the best community that anyone could hope for. Vape on all!

P.s, I am not quitting vaping anytime soon, enjoying it too much. Flavoooouuuuuurrrrr for all. May everyone’s resolutions bring them happiness.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO (30/12/19)

1 Visit a dear friend in New Mexico
2 Keep away from temptation aka FOMO
3 Laugh more , worry less
4 Drink less Coca Cola / beer
5 Buy another ''dream mod '' [DANI] NOT related to 2.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (30/12/19)

Same as last year. Hope all members on this forum realise their dreams.


From me and my family to you and your family.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 6


----------



## Adephi (30/12/19)

My resolution for 2018 was to stop smoking. Great success. But I also set myself a target to stop vaping at 2020. I'm afraid I'm going to fail this time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (30/12/19)

Adephi said:


> My resolution for 2018 was to stop smoking. Great success. But I also set myself a target to stop vaping at 2020. I'm afraid I'm going to fail this time.


If you look at it like this. If it took you a while to quit smoking and you finally did it in 2018.
Why not take a little extra to complete your resolution of 2020.
Success is measured in the effort and achievement instead of time taken to complete that achievement.(Resistance)
Unless of course your in a race then you screw the above.!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (30/12/19)

Resistance said:


> If you look at it like this. If it took you a while to quit smoking and you finally did it in 2018.
> Why not take a little extra to complete your resolution of 2020.
> Success is measured in the effort and achievement instead of time taken to complete that achievement.(Resistance)
> Unless of course your in a race then you screw the above.!



Oh no, none of the above. I just enjoy vaping so much. And I'm not hurting anybody. So why should I stop. 

I will eventually. But not today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (30/12/19)

Adephi said:


> Oh no, none of the above. I just enjoy vaping so much. And I'm not hurting anybody. So why should I stop.
> 
> I will eventually. But not today.


Point taken. have a Good New Year!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (31/12/19)

I think my ''stop vaping'' mission will start 2060 or there about

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (31/12/19)

I don't do this resolution thing anymore. It's counter productive. It's interfering with my drinking, overeating and vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/12/19)

My resolution is to learn to type 2020 instead of 2019.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hooked (31/12/19)

My resolution is to stop making peanut butter sandwiches, because I've been suffering from The Peanut Butter Sandwich Syndrome.

Do you know what that is? If not, allow me to tell you.

Two factory workers were sitting outside having lunch, as they always did. One of them opened his tin lunchbox and said, “&*&^$# ! Peanut butter sandwiches again!!”

“Well …” replied his friend, “Why don’t you tell your wife not to make peanut butter sandwiches?”

“Wife? What wife? I make my own sandwiches.”

And that’s been me this past year. No more. I refuse to make any more peanut butter sandwiches.

It’s time to take stock. That which doesn’t add value to my life, detracts. Simple logic. And it must go.

I need new things in my life. Things which bring a breath of fresh air and enthusiasm. But how can I, when my life is so cluttered with things which weigh me down and sap my energy?

The clutter must go – and by clutter I mean that literally and metaphorically.

In 2019 Life took charge of me. In 2020 I will take charge of Life.

Slogan for 2020: *NO MORE PEANUT BUTTER SANDWICHES!*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (31/12/19)

Oh fu@$, is that the date already 

I saved this especially for you @Hooked and if you recall I have been waiting a whole year to share it again.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (1/1/20)

Hooked said:


> My resolution is to stop making peanut butter sandwiches, because I've been suffering from The Peanut Butter Sandwich Syndrome.
> 
> Do you know what that is? If not, allow me to tell you.
> 
> ...



I love peanut butter sandwiches!! I eat one at least once a day, but it has to be fresh. I cannot put it in a lunch box and eat it later. It has to be eaten immediately.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/1/20)

Searched far and wide for _Resolutions 2019..._
they were :
With the latest turn of events I want to resolute myself to:
-turn my own coils and do it like a pro [Vic and co.] *naa, not yet*
-learn more from -Rob , Silver , Resistance , Andre and Christos and other boffins. *check*
-mix like Paul 33 and Rudi - straight forward without doubts , knowing a recipe in my head will turn out kiff , even if I replace zzz with dzz .. rule 1. *check , not perfect but nearly there.*
and 2nd last to meet all you wonderful people I spend hours [DAYS] talking to. *meet a lot at VC 2018 and 2019*
-oh finally - get a mod that does'nt say ''Smok'' on it......*YES done and dusted att:* @Rob Fisher
Big shout out to the mods and masters who keep this boat afloat ,good job !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (1/1/20)

zadiac said:


> I love peanut butter sandwiches!! I eat one at least once a day, but it has to be fresh. I cannot put it in a lunch box and eat it later. It has to be eaten immediately.



@zadiac There seems to be a misunderstanding. My post is not about peanut butter sandwiches.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (1/1/20)

Hooked said:


> @zadiac There seems to be a misunderstanding. My post is not about peanut butter sandwiches.



I know

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (1/1/20)

Christos said:


> Oh fu@$, is that the date already
> 
> I saved this especially for you @Hooked and if you recall I have been waiting a whole year to share it again.
> View attachment 186416



Thanks @Christos!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

